# Empire theatre Burnley April 2015



## Lavino (Jun 18, 2015)

Visited this one with telf. Gronk and woopashoopaa was a nice little explore but be warned the floors here are like walking on memory foam matress. Managed to cover the whole theatre and up onto the roof. The a box of section at the back of the theatre that had benches that looked really old. The theatre was really dark so struggled for light. So here's a few I did get they not the best and a little history..

Bingo moved out of the theatre in 1995, and it was statutory listed Grade II in February 1996. By 1997 the disused upper level already showed signs of fairly extensive water penetration. The more immediate risk seemed, however, to be that it would be sold for some highly profitable non-theatre activity, removing a splendid building from any prospect of a return to its designed use. There was much local pressure to reopen the theatre and the local authority and The Theatres Trust contributed to the cost of a feasibility study. However, the theatre remained empty and unused. There are now serious fears of possible demolition as a result of neglect. The theatre's frontage is somewhat obscured by an adjacent development and it is only the rear of the auditorium which has a public face. This is narrow and rendered, with evidence of original mouldings and panels. Its main entrance is on St James’s Street, a shopping street. A long and narrow entrance and foyer lead to the auditorium. The frontage is clad in sheet panelling. The auditorium is elaborately detailed with robust and richly formed plasterwork in the Classical style. As reconstructed by Crewe in 1911, it has two slightly curved wide and deep balconies, terminating in superimposed stage boxes framed between massive Corinthian columns supporting a deep cornice. Segmental-arched proscenium, with richly decorated spandrels and heraldic cartouche. Side walls feature plaster panels, pilasters and drops. Flat, panelled ceiling with circular centre panel and central sun burner. Restrained heraldic and Greek plasterwork on balcony and box fronts. Three boxes and the upper balcony have been partitioned off. If the theatre was to be restored to use, the narrow stage would need to be extended and front of house would need improvement. In May 2013, the council considered the building to be dangerous, requiring demolition and works to ensure safety.

























Few roof shots


----------



## krela (Jun 18, 2015)

Gala, leased and bought so many old theatres, used them for bingo but did zero maintenance work on them for decades, then they end up like this. It's sad but I guess they have no modern use.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2015)

Beautiful interior.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 18, 2015)

Good shots there. The theatre must have been grand in its day.


----------



## Cowieb (Jun 18, 2015)

Could use it as a nightclub krela ?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 19, 2015)

Some lovely detailing in there and a cracking view from up top! 
Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Jun 19, 2015)

What an amazing place! You guys must have had a really good explore around here! And what a perfect end picture :laugh:


----------



## krela (Jun 19, 2015)

Cowieb said:


> Could use it as a nightclub krela ?



Not so much, many of those that have been used as clubs are shutting down, and there's certainly not enough money in clubs to renovated already derelict theatres.


----------

